# How to drift a Audi!



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

This is two crazy norwegians!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24GRfPH73Hw


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

holy ****


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

WoW! thats SO NASTI!!!!

Check this one out its a Audi 80.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkXJST4bExs

One of my friends said that its a *Turbo out of CAT bulldozer!*


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Yeah i know about that guy, he barely drives it now days though...He´s Swedish like me 
Found a inboard clip fom that s2 also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kaDczYUe0I&feature=related


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

DAMN


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

I showed this video to my brother (who is NOT AT ALL IN TO CARS!) He even liked it! 
Thats saying something! :laugh:


Nothing can top your videos! 

this is the best one that I could find :banghead:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drcNADnEFWc&feature=related


----------

